# RedGard for Concrete floor



## crayola110 (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi I was about to use RedGard on a long bathroom's concrete floor before tiling.
Was planing on using RedGard for crack prevention not for water proofing.

The Concrete is in pretty good shape just has a few hairline cracks that run across it. The floor is only about 22 years old. One crack is about 1/8 inches thick running across the floor and about 2 are about 1/8 inches thick. The rest of concrete seems like it's in good shape.

Does RedGard have to be applied all over the concrete? Or if I could just paint it over the cracks

Also after it is painted on, is it OK to walk on it for setting up the tiles and doing a dry run with the tiles?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Thanks for posting on ContractorTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com

ContractorTalk.com is designed for professional contractor's to discuss issues and topics related to the construction and remodeling industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

